# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΜΟΤΕΡ ΜΕ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΕΣ

## LORADE

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας. Ειδα στο ιντερνετ, διαφορα μοτερ που "γυριζουν' απλα με χρηση μαγνητων, χωρις καμμια αλλη εξωτερικη επιδραση. Στο συγκεκριμενο τομεα, δηλωνω πληρη αγνοια, αλλα, δεν παυει να εχει ενδιαφερον τοσο για μενα, οσο και για πολλους αλλους η πιθανοτητα δημιουργια "αεικινητου" μοτερ που στηριζεται αποκλειστικα απο την ελξη- απωθηση μαγνητων. Επομενως ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα, για να μας ενημερωσουν οσοι γνωριζουν, τι ακριβως συμβαινει και μεχρι που πιθανον να εφτανε η χρηση της συγκεκριμενης τεχνολογιας. Ειναι εφικτη?

----------


## typografos

Ναι είναι δυνατόν ! Μα καλά δεν το ήξερες !!!

Εγώ εδώ και χρόνια έχω λύσει το ενεργειακό μου πρόβλημα. 

Έχω να πληρώσω χρόνια ΔΕΗ....  και το αυτοκίνητό μου κινείται με ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι !

Σώθηκα σου λέω. !!!  :Lol:

----------


## LORADE

> Ναι είναι δυνατόν ! Μα καλά δεν το ήξερες !!!
> 
> Εγώ εδώ και χρόνια έχω λύσει το ενεργειακό μου πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Έχω να πληρώσω χρόνια ΔΕΗ.... και το αυτοκίνητό μου κινείται με ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι !
> 
> Σώθηκα σου λέω. !!!



Αγαπητε Φανη, μηπως διακρινω μια μικρη ειρωνια στα γραφουμενα σου?
Ας μιλησουμε σοβαρα. Εθεσα το θεμα για να μαθουμε οσα γινεται περισσοτερα, χωρις αρνητικοτα. Απο την στιγμη που βλεπω σε καποιες βιτρινες, κατι εγκρεμες να δουλευουν συνεχεια, μονο με τους μαγνητες, σημαινει οτι σε μικρογραφια-παιχνιδι ειναι πραγματικοτητα. ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ  ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ. Στο youtube θεωρω οτι τα μισα απο οτι βλεπουμε ειναι φουσκες.  Απλα  οσοι θελουν ας μας ενημερωσουν με σοβαροτητα για το τι συμβαινει, σε ποια αρχη δουλευουν αυτα τα ριμαδια, τα συν και πλην στα μαγνητικα μοτερ.
Υ.Γ Αν θεωρεις οτι τα γραφουμενα μου σε προσβαλουν, ζητω συγνωμη δεν εχω τετοια προθεση.
Να εισαι καλα

----------


## typografos

Ανδρέα με παρεξήγησες....
Πλάκα έκανα ....
Μη νομίζεις ότι τέτοια θέματα δεν με έχουν απασχολήσει και εμένα !

Αλλά έμαθα την αλήθεια και όλα OK.

Αυτά που βλέπεις στις βιτρίνες *έχουν μπαταρίες* !

Κόσμος χωρίς τριβή (τουλάχιστον ο δικός μας κόσμος) ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.

Θα επανέλθω στο θέμα αλλά τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο ....

Συγνώμη αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν ειρωνεύτηκα απλά ήθελα να κάνω λίγο πλάκα ....

Συμβουλή μου:

Μην πιστεύεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά τα περιεργα.... δεν ισχύουν στον κόσμο (μας).

Αν ισχύουν σε άλλους κόσμους (πράγμα που δεν μπορούμε να το αποδείξουμε) δεν το γνωρίζω. Κι αν κάτι δεν μπορεί να ποδειχτεί πάει στα μεταφυσικά και εκεί ισχύει η λέξη «πιστεύω» αρα δεν χωράει συζήτηση καμία.

Αν εγώ πιστεύω στον θεό εσύ δεν μπορείς να μου πεις να μην πιστεύω και πάει λέγοντας....

Αν θέλεις και τη μεταφυσική εκδοχή μου ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ότι αυτά υπάρχουν ούτε σε άλλους κόσμους...

Φιλικά Φάνης.

----------


## LORADE

Να εισαι καλα Φανη. Οχι δεν πιστευω σε μεταφυσικα φαινομενα. Απλα εχει ενδιαφερον, το ολο θεμα. Οπως εχει ενδιαφερον το φαινομενο της φυσικης ελξης-απωσης μεταξυ δυο μαγνητων σε καταλληλη θεση. Επομενως καθε δυνατη γνωμη ή πιθανη ερευνα στον συγκεκριμενο τομεα, ασχετως αποτελεσματος, ειναι ευπροσδεκτη. Το να μαθαινουμε δεν βλαπτει.
Στο κατω-κατω να μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ενα ποιο εξελιγμενο παιχνιδι εκρεμες απο αυτο που βλεπουμε στις βιτρινες :Rolleyes:

----------


## GR_KYROS

το θέμα ανήκει στην κατηγορία *free energy magnet motor* και υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές στο ιντερνέτ
η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι  θα ήταν εφικτό κάτω από προϋποθέσεις , μύωσης  τριβής, και ενός σοφιστικέ μηχανικού συστήματος.

----------

xl_31 (28-05-11)

----------


## weather1967

Δυστυχως Βαγγελη οι τριβες παντα θα υπαρχουν ,και οι μαγνητες μετα απο καποια χρονικο διαστημα χανουν την μαγνητικη τους ιδιοτητα .
Δεν ξερω αν στο μελλον με ανακαλυψη νεων υλικων μπορει να γινει εφικτο ,παντος με τα σημερινα υλικα και δεδομενα ειναι ακατορθωτο ,πιστευω αν ηταν εφικτο ηδη θα το ειχαν φτιαξει οι επιστημονες το αεικινητο .

----------


## kostas30

]








η ψαξτε για τον John _Searl_

----------


## xifis

τα μοτερ με τους μαγνητες κ τα σχετικα βιντεο εχουν απασχολησει κ μενα.

προτου ομως αποφανθουμε "ελα ρε αδερφε σιγα μη γινεται" σκεφθειτε τι βρισκεται στον αντιποδα του ολου εγχειρηματος.επιφανειακα φαινεται να δουλευει.δραση αντιδραση κλπ απλη φυσικη..πχ αν ενα μαγνητικο μοτερ μπορουσε να κινει ενα δυναμο πχ,να παραγει ρευμα για οτιδηποτε,η απευθειας κινηση απτο ιδιο το μοτερ,κατα ποσο πιστευετε θα ηταν ευχαριστημενοι οι "ενεργειοπαραγωγοι"?απο αυτους  που φτιαχνουν μπαταριες μεχρι αυτοι που βγαζουν πετρελαια.σιγουρα θα επρεπε τουλαχιστον να αρχισουν να φτιαχνουν μαγνητες με αμφοβολα κερδη..

οποτε μεχρι τοτε,οι μαγνητες θα κρατανε λογαριασμους ρευματος κλπ πανω στο ψυγειο....  :Tongue2: 

η τεχνολογια βλεπετε που εχει φτασει με τα πισι,τις ασυρματες επικοινωνιες κλπ κ θελουν να μας πεισουν να καιμε ακομα πετρελαια...αν οχι μαγνητικο μοτερ,ενεργειακα πολυ αποδοτικοτερα υλικα απτα υπαρχοντα στανταρ υπαρχουν.οπως κ τροποι.

----------


## LORADE

Συμπτωματικα, χτες βραδυ, εθεσα το θεμα αυτο στην παλιοπαρεα μου στο καφενειο, μεταξυ 2-3 ουζου μετα ποικιλιας. Ενας απο αυτους μου ειπε, οτι γνωστος του μηχανουργος , εχει κατασκευασει μια τετοια μηχανη εδω και χρονια, η οποια εχει ενα μοναδικο μειονεκτημα... Ανεβαζει πολυ γρηγορα ανεξελεκτες στροφες με αποτελεσμα να καιγετε. Επισης μου ειπε, οτι λογο μυστικοπαθειας δεν ζητα βοηθεια για την επιλυση του προβληματος, αλλα προσπαθει μονος του. (Αυτο μας εχει φαει). 
Μονο που αναφερθηκε ο φιλος σε μηχανη που δεν μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε τις στροφες, με προδιαθετει κατα 50%, οτι ενας μηχανουργος ισως εχει κατασκευασει κατι τετοιο. Αν υπολογισουμε οτι οι παλαιοι μηχανουργοι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι εμπειρικοι, σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο.  Τα συμπερασματα σας.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν θα ήθελα να γίνω η αιτία να κλειδωθεί το αρχικό θέμα (περί αεικίνητου) για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει εξαντληθεί ή θα μπορούσαν να γραφούν κάποια ακόμα χρήσιμα πράγματα. 

Για το λόγο αυτό έγραψα πως δεν θα επανέρθω, γιατί δεν έχει νομίζω νόημα να απαντώ σε καλοπροαίρετες ερωτήσεις από έγκριτους συναδέλφους, όπως:

[... ας ρωτησω γιατι ολο οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι τα βαζουν με ηλιθιους?

[/QUOTE]

για τις οποίες η απάντηση ίσως βρίσκεται πάλι σε νόμους της φυσικής, όπως "τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται..."!!! 

Επανήρθα μόνο για να δηλώσω ότι δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω κανένα συνάδελφο, απλά η -οργισμένη το δέχομαι- αντίδρασή μου είχε να κάνει με το ύφος του σχολιασμού των όσων έγραψα και το αυτονόητο (νομίζω) δικαίωμα της ελευθερία του γράφειν στο παρόν φόρουμ στα πλαίσια της κοσμιότητας που επιβάλλουν όχι μόνο οι κανόνες του παρόντος φόρουμ αλλά και της επικοινωνίας γενικότερα. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν δεν προσπάθησα να πείσω κάποιον για την ορθότητα των γραφομένων μου αλλά διατύπωσα την προσωπική μου άποψη!!! 

Αυτονόητο είναι επίσης και το δικαίωμα του σχολιάζειν -πολύ περισσότερο όταν οι όποιες απόψεις εκτίθενται δημόσια- απλά σε κάθε περίπτωση νομίζω πως αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνεται σε ανάλογο ύφος και ήθος.

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## moutoulos

Αν δεν έχετε κάτι να πείτε επί της ουσίας μην λέτε τίποτα ...
Αν θέλετε να το συνεχίσετε μόνο ΠΜ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Επισυνάπτω απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο θεμελιώδους πανεπιστημιακής φυσικής των Alonso & Finns, στην περίπτωση που βρείτε χρήσιμο οποιοδήποτε χωρίο σχετικά με το (αρχικό) θέμα μας.

Καλή βδομάδα,
Γιώργος

----------


## omiros

καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργιος στο foroym μηπως ξερει κσνεις να μου πει που θα βρω τα βιβλια του gohn searl για την ελευθερη ενεργεια

----------


## briko

> καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργιος στο foroym μηπως ξερει κσνεις να μου πει που θα βρω τα βιβλια του gohn searl για την ελευθερη ενεργεια



εχει αναλυθει παρα πολυ καλα εδω
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthre...E9%ED%E7%F4%EF
σε παρακαλω ομως να το διαβασεις ολο

----------


## leeperik

το να φτιαχτει αεικινητο ισως ειναι αδυνατο ισως και οχι,παντως καλο θα ειναι ολοι μας να ξεφευγουμε λιγο απο τα στανταρ που μας εχουν δωσει απο μικρα ακομη παιδια και να αφηνουμε το μυαλο μας ανοιχτο.δυστυχως προσπαθουνε να μας εγκλωβιζουν σε ενα <<κουτι>> με διαφορους τροπους ωστε να μην βλεπουμε παραπερα ,να μην σκευτομαστε, πως λειτουργουν τα πραγματα και γιατι ειναι ετσι και ποιεσ εναλλακτικες υπαρχουν μας θελουνε <<σκλαβους>>. ας κοιταξουμε λιγο γυρω μας, περα απο τα τσιμεντοκουτα που ζουμε...

----------


## Nemmesis

> το να φτιαχτει αεικινητο ισως ειναι αδυνατο ισως και οχι,παντως καλο θα ειναι ολοι μας να ξεφευγουμε λιγο απο τα στανταρ που μας εχουν δωσει απο μικρα ακομη παιδια και να αφηνουμε το μυαλο μας ανοιχτο.δυστυχως προσπαθουνε να μας εγκλωβιζουν σε ενα <<κουτι>> με διαφορους τροπους ωστε να μην βλεπουμε παραπερα ,*να μην σκευτομαστε, πως λειτουργουν τα πραγματα* και γιατι ειναι ετσι και ποιεσ εναλλακτικες υπαρχουν μας θελουνε <<σκλαβους>>. ας κοιταξουμε λιγο γυρω μας, περα απο τα τσιμεντοκουτα που ζουμε...



χωρις να το λεω για εσενα προσωπικα απλα σαν αφορμη τα λογια σου λεω και εγω οτι πρεπει να παψουν τα ατομα που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο φυσικη να βλεπουν την φυσικη μεσα απο πολιτικοκοινομικες ματιες γιατι στο τελος δεν μπορουν να ξεχωρισουν αν κατι δεν μπορει να γινει λογο φυσικης ή λογο πολιτικης... δεν μπορει ο καθενας να βγαινει και να λεει οτι το αεικηνιτο υπαρχει αλλα τα συμφεροντα ειναι τετοια που δεν ευνοουν την αναπτηξη του...  οι αριθμοι λενε παντα την αληθεια σωστα??? γιατι θελουν να κανουν 0 = 1?? δλδ απο το τπτ να εχουμε ενεργεια? γιατι οποιος κανει τα πειραματα του και αφου δεν τα καταφερει καταλιγει στο οτι δεν δουλεψε επειδη δεν ειχε τα εργαλεια να το κανει τελειο και δεν ψαχνει στους νομους τις φυσικης τι φταει? γιατι σβινουν την εννοια τριβες με λιγο λαδακι στα συστηματα του??? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ!!! αυτο δεν το λεω για αυτους που ρωταν αν υπαρχει αεικινητο η τουλαχιστον εχουν καποιες αμφιβολιες... το λεω για οσους λενε οτι υπαρχει και ανεβαζουν και βιντεακια με παγκοσμιες πατεντες στο youtube!!!

----------


## NUKE

Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου ρε Nemmesis....

----------


## Nemmesis

δες τι ωρα το εγραψα..απο καταλαβενεις οτι δεν την παλευα καστανο.. χαχα

----------


## panos_k

Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα?
Είμαι στο πειραματικό στάδιο δημιουργίας ενός μαγνητικού μοτερ σε προτότυπο.
Λίγο διαφορετικό ομως απο αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στο internet.
Όταν με το καλό το ολοκληρώσω θα κατασκευάσω ένα κανονικό για το σπίτι το οποίο θα μου παρέχει ενέργεια για πάντα.( με την λογική συντήρησή του φυσικά) Σας ενδιαφέρουν πληροφορίες πάνω σ'αυτο?
Έπειτα λέω να κατασκευάσω μία γεννήτρια παραγωγής υδρογόνου απο  νερό, με απώτερο σκοπό να φτιάξω ένα αυτοκίνητο που θα κινείται μόνο με νερό και τίποτε άλλο με αυτονομία πολύ μεγάλη. Έχω αρκετές πληροφορίες να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και σ'αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Nemmesis

πολυ αισιοδοξο σε βλεπω... κανε τον κοπο και διαβασε ολα τα ποστ σε αυτο το τοπικ για να δεις τελικα οτι απλα δεν θα σου δουλεψει οτι μα οτι και να κανεις!!! και μετα διαβασε και κανα βιβλιο φυσικης για να βρεις και ακριβως τους λογους που δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο... 

φιλικα παντα

----------


## klik

Μην τον στεναχωρείς βρέ, άστον να το κάνει να βγούμε και απο την κρίση

----------


## NUKE

Πανο ενδιαφερομαι εγω.Στειλε μου PM σε παρακαλω...  :Smile:

----------


## lordi

> Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα?
> Είμαι στο πειραματικό στάδιο δημιουργίας ενός μαγνητικού μοτερ σε προτότυπο.
> Λίγο διαφορετικό ομως απο αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στο internet.
> Όταν με το καλό το ολοκληρώσω θα κατασκευάσω ένα κανονικό για το σπίτι το οποίο θα μου παρέχει ενέργεια για πάντα.( με την λογική συντήρησή του φυσικά) Σας ενδιαφέρουν πληροφορίες πάνω σ'αυτο?
> Έπειτα λέω να κατασκευάσω μία γεννήτρια παραγωγής υδρογόνου απο  νερό, με απώτερο σκοπό να φτιάξω ένα αυτοκίνητο που θα κινείται μόνο με νερό και τίποτε άλλο με αυτονομία πολύ μεγάλη. Έχω αρκετές πληροφορίες να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και σ'αυτό το θέμα.



Άνοιξε ένα θέμα στο forum και ενημέρωνε για την πρόοδό σου! Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς όλη την διαδικασία ανεξάρτητα απ το αν δουλέψει η όχι τελικά!

----------


## KOKAR

> Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα?
> Είμαι στο πειραματικό στάδιο δημιουργίας ενός μαγνητικού μοτερ σε προτότυπο.
> Λίγο διαφορετικό ομως απο αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στο internet.
> Όταν με το καλό το ολοκληρώσω θα κατασκευάσω ένα κανονικό για το σπίτι το οποίο θα μου παρέχει ενέργεια για πάντα.( με την λογική συντήρησή του φυσικά) Σας ενδιαφέρουν πληροφορίες πάνω σ'αυτο?
> Έπειτα λέω να κατασκευάσω μία γεννήτρια παραγωγής υδρογόνου απο  νερό, με απώτερο σκοπό να φτιάξω ένα αυτοκίνητο που θα κινείται μόνο με νερό και τίποτε άλλο με αυτονομία πολύ μεγάλη. Έχω αρκετές πληροφορίες να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και σ'αυτό το θέμα.



πρόσεχε γιατί οι τύποι δεν ΑΣΤΕΙΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ....
θα τους πάρεις το ψωμί !!!!

----------


## panos_k

Αγαπητέ παναγιώτη 
Πρίν γραφτώ στο φόρουμ αυτό διάβασα  πολλούς διαλόγους σε πολλά θέματα που κάνατε μεταξύ σας. Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω για αρχή είναι οτι είσαι ο ηγέτης των αντιδραστικών και  μηδενιστών αυτού του φόρουμ. Προσπάθησες τουλάχιστο να κάνεις κάτι στη ζωή σου μόνος σου; ή τρώς την μασημένη τροφή που σου έχει δώσει η θεωρία που έχεις διαβάσει, που στο κάτω κάτω κάποιοι "μαλάκες" ανακάλυψαν με πειράματα πράγματα τα οποία εσύ τα διαβάζεις ώς αξιώματα. Δέν σημαίνει λοιπόν ότι η επιστήμη τελειώνει εδώ και επίσης δεν σημαίνει οτι ο άνθρωπος δέν αναζητά λύσεις και απαντήσεις σε πράγματα τα οποία τον απασχολούν. Γι'αυτό λοιπόν σου προτείνω να κάνεις και σύ καμιά προσπάθεια σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα και άν ανακαλύψεις κάτι μοιράσου το μαζί μας. Ίσως βοηθήσεις και εμάς που δεν έχουμε διαβάσει τόσο πολύ όσο εσύ!
Με εκτίμηση

----------


## Nemmesis

ξαναδιαβαζοντας το ποστ μου καταλαβα οτι ενω ηθελα να μιλησω καπως ποιο "φιληκα" ακουστηκα ποιο πολυ σαν ειρωνας οποτε δεν μπορω παρα να δεχτω τον τροπο που μου απαντας... στο θεμα μας τωρα...

εγω μηδενιστης??? αλλοι προσπαθουν να μηδενισουν την φυσικη μας... σαφως και δεν τα εχουμε ανακαλυψει ολα αλλα απλα πλεον δεν ειμαστε στο 1600 που ο καθενας χωρις γνωσεις στην φυσικη μπορει να ανακαλυψη κατι στην αυλη του... οσο για το θεμα μοτερ με μαγνητες δεν σε σταματησα να μην το κανεις... απλα σου ειπα να μην εισαι τοσο αισιοδοξος... δεν θα πω γιατι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις αν διαβασεις ομως προηγουμενα ποστ μου εδω να μαθεις.... απλα επισης δεν μπορω να δεχτω και καθε ανιδεο να λεει στους υπολιπους οτι ειναι προσκολλημενοι στην φυσικη και οτι ειναι μηδενιστες... μωρο και εγω επεζα με μαγνητες και ηθελα να κανω αυτο που θες εσυ τωρα αλλα στο τελος παντα εψανχα να βρω τη ειναι αυτο που κανει το συστημα να σκαλωνει σε ενα σημειο... μετα απο αυτο πηγα στα μοτερακια οπου ηθελα με 2 μοτερακια να φτιαξω το αηκινητο δλδ γυρνωντας το ενα με το χερι να γυριζει το αλλο μονο του και αφου ενωσω τους αξονες τους να γυρνανε απο μονα τους... εκει ομως βρηκα αλλο προβλημα, τις τριβες (στις τριβες βαζω και την αντισταση των αγογων και των πηνιων απο τα μοτερ) τα παρατησα ομως γιατι καλαταβα οτι τις μηχανηκες τριβες μπορουσα να μηδενισω αλλα ουτε υπαρχουν ακομα οι υπεραγογοι αρα το συστημα μου στο αιωνα τον άπαντα δεν θα δουλεψει με τα υλικα του 2000.... και φαντασου ακομα δεν καταφερα να το κανω απλα να συντηρη τον εαυτο του... που σκεψεις για να παρω και ενεργεια....
το μονο που μου μενει τωρα ειναι αφου κανεις τα πειραματα σου και δεν δουλεψουν ειναι να μην σε χασουμε μιας και μονο που εισαι ανθρωπος που ψαχνετε ειναι πολυ ωραιο για το site μας...

υγ. λες οτι διαβασες πολλες συζητησεις και ετσι απλα μπορεις να αψηφας 
αξιωματα την φυσικης μας? στα αξιωματα της συνχρωνης φυσικης βασιζονται οι νομοι της φυσικης...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αγαπητέ παναγιώτη 
> . ..................................................  ................... Δέν σημαίνει λοιπόν ότι η επιστήμη τελειώνει εδώ και επίσης δεν σημαίνει οτι ο άνθρωπος δέν αναζητά λύσεις και απαντήσεις σε πράγματα τα οποία τον απασχολούν. ..................................................  ...
> Με εκτίμηση



*Πάνο κι'εγώ μαζί σου, δηλαδή η γη που γυρίζει έχει τουρμπίνες??
*

----------


## klik

> *Πάνο κι'εγώ μαζί σου, δηλαδή η γη που γυρίζει έχει τουρμπίνες??
> *



σωστό και αυτό.

Πάνο βάλε το μοτέρ στο διάστημα.

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ θα απαντήσω με ενα τραγούδι του Βασίλη Παπακωσταντινου....

Άσε με να κάνω λάθος
Μην μου λες πως ειν' ντροπή
άσε με να βρω μονάχος
Ποιο το τέλος ποια η αρχή
άσε με μονάχο μου να νιώσω
Την ουσία μέσα σ' όλα που 'χεις πει
Αν αντίρρηση μου φέρεις
Θα θυμώσω και το ξέρεις
Αν με χάσεις αιτία θα 'σαι εσύ

Άσε με να κάνω λάθος
άσε με να κούραστώ
άσε με να 'ρθω μονάχος
Και συγνώμη να σου πω
Έχω μπόλικο καιρό να κοροϊδεύω
Κάθε λέξη, κάθε έννοια και σκοπό
Έχω όρεξη πολύ να αλητεύω
Κι ας μη ξέρω για τι ψάχνω ή τι θα βρω

Μη μου λες για εξερευνήσεις
Και για χώρες μακρινές
Μη μου λες για κατακτήσεις
Και για μαζικές δομές
Πες μου μόνο πως περνούν τη νύχτα
Με δυο φίλους σ' ένα υπόγειο σκυφτό
Η σειρήνα πάνω ουρλιάζει
Και η σύριγγα αδειάζει
Και το αίμα χύνεται ζεστό

Άσε με να κάνω λάθος
άσε με να δω καλά
άσε με να βρω μονάχος
Τι μου παίρνει τα μυαλά
άσε με να σου σφυρίξω στο σκοτάδι
Ένα γνώριμο παλιό σκοπό
άσε με να σου γεμίσω κάποιο βράδυ
Τα κενά με μουσική, rock'n'roll που συμπαθώ

Άσε με να κάνω λάθος
Μη παριστάνεις το Θεό
Δεν μ' αρέσουν οι σωτήρες
Δε γουστάρω να σωθώ
Δεν πειράζει αν μετά θα μετανιώσω
Δεν τρέχει τίποτα αν διπλά θα κουραστώ
Δεν με νοιάζει απαγοήτευση αν νιώσω
Αφού ξέρω πώς έπαιξα και 'γω

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά, η φυσική που ξέρουμε σήμερα μας απαγορεύει να φανταστούμε ότι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα μοτέρ που να δίνει μηχανική ενέργεια κάνοντας χρήση μόνο μόνιμων μαγνητών. Από την άλλη όμως υπάρχει ένα ερώτημα που παραμένει επίμονα: Εφόσον όλη η ισχύς που καταναλώνει ένα μοτέρ μετατρέπεται σε μαγνητικό πεδίο, τι είναι αυτό που μας εμποδίζει να φτιάξουμε ένα μοτέρ με μαγνήτες; Κι εγώ έχω σκεφτεί ένα σχέδιο μιας τέτοιας κατασκευής, και δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάποιο σημείο που θα το εμπόδιζε να δουλέψει. Βέβαια, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει να δω τι θα κάνει...

----------


## Nemmesis

filman ο μονος λογος που δεν γινεται να κανεις μοτερ με μαγνητες κριβεται σε ενα μυστηκο λειτουργειας τους... δεν εχουν ΜΟΝΙΜΑ μαγνητικα πεδια...ετσι στην ουσια ο ροτορας ειναι παντα στο κυνηγι του ενως πολου... στα μοτερ με μαγνητες δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο... πρεπει να ερθει κοντα στον πολο και μετα να απομακρινθει... 

Κοκαρ σωστος αν και δεν τους λεω να μην ψαχτουν... απλα να μην πανε τοσο στα κουτουρου γιατι ξερω οτι ακομα και μετα το τελος των πειραματων τους αν δεν ψαχτουν λιγο θα λενε "σιγουρα γινεται απλα θελει τρελο εξοπλισμο..." 
αποστολι και klik πειτε λιγο για ποιο μιλατε γιατι ειμαστε και συνονοματοι :Rolleyes:

----------


## NUKE

Θερμοτητα  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Θερμοτητα



μην τα μπλεκουμε ολα... ας πουμε τα βασικα και μετα θα μαθουμε οτι δεν μπορουμε να μετατρεψουμε μια μορφη ενεργειας σε μια αλλη χωρις απωλειες

----------


## FILMAN

> filman ο μονος λογος που δεν γινεται να κανεις μοτερ με μαγνητες κριβεται σε ενα μυστηκο λειτουργειας τους... δεν εχουν ΜΟΝΙΜΑ μαγνητικα πεδια...ετσι στην ουσια ο ροτορας ειναι παντα στο κυνηγι του ενως πολου... στα μοτερ με μαγνητες δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο... πρεπει να ερθει κοντα στον πολο και μετα να απομακρινθει... 
> 
> Κοκαρ σωστος αν και δεν τους λεω να μην ψαχτουν... απλα να μην πανε τοσο στα κουτουρου γιατι ξερω οτι ακομα και μετα το τελος των πειραματων τους αν δεν ψαχτουν λιγο θα λενε "σιγουρα γινεται απλα θελει τρελο εξοπλισμο..." 
> αποστολι και klik πειτε λιγο για ποιο μιλατε γιατι ειμαστε και συνονοματοι



Παναγιώτη, αυτή ακριβώς η αλλαγή των πόλων είναι το πρόβλημα, γιατί πρέπει να είναι απότομη...

----------


## klik

> αποστολι και klik πειτε λιγο για ποιο μιλατε γιατι ειμαστε και συνονοματοι



Βρε μην μπερδεύεσε, ο Αποστόλης είπε κάτι σαν το ότι η γή γυρίζει χωρίς "απώλειες ενέργειας" και εγω συμπλήρωσα ότι στο διάστημα είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα (υπάρχουν τροχιες μηδενικής βαρύτητας και φυσικά τριβες αέρα μηδεν [βλέπε δορυφόρους]).

pano_k υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που δεν έχουν ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα...

ΥΓ. (να ξέρετε ότι υπάρχουν και μαγνητικοί πόλοι αυτόνομοι, δηλαδή μόνο Β ή μόνο Ν)

----------


## NUKE

klik και παλι εχουμε απωλειες ενεργειας στο διαστημα  :Wink:

----------


## klik

> klik και παλι εχουμε απωλειες ενεργειας στο διαστημα



γι'αυτό έβαλα εισαγωγικά....  :Wink:

----------


## briko

> (υπάρχουν τροχιες μηδενικής βαρύτητας και φυσικά τριβες αέρα μηδεν [βλέπε δορυφόρους]).



Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι δορυφόροι κτλ(humble) δεν έχουν μικρούς πυραύλους που κάνουν διόρθωση τροχιάς .
Αν τους αφήναν θα έπεφταν στο κεφάλι μας





> pano_k υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που δεν έχουν ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα...
> 
> ΥΓ. (να ξέρετε ότι υπάρχουν και μαγνητικοί πόλοι αυτόνομοι, δηλαδή μόνο Β ή μόνο Ν)



Μόλις ανακαλυφθούν σε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ κατάσταση αυτός θα πάρει καταρχάς Nobel

----------


## klik

> Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι δορυφόροι κτλ(humble) δεν έχουν μικρούς πυραύλους που κάνουν διόρθωση τροχιάς .
> Αν τους αφήναν θα έπεφταν στο κεφάλι μας
> ...



Ναι και η σελήνη έχει πυραύλους για να μην πέσει στο κεφάλι μας, αλλά ...σσσστ... είναι μυστικό.

----------


## panos_k

Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.\r\n
\r\n 
\r\n*Μηνύματα γραμμένα με greeklish θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση!*

----------


## panos_k

Δέν θα το πιστέψετε αλλά έγραφα τόση ώρα ένα κατεβατό με λεπτομέρειες  σχετικά με το project μου γιά να καταλάβετε την πολυπλοκότητα του θέματος και οτι δέν είναι απλό, και πάνω που πάτησα υποβολή χάθηκε.Φτού ... πού να τα ξανα γράψω τώρα. Τέλος πάντων... Εν συντομία λοιπόν. Για να δουλέψει χρειάζονται 3 συστοιχίες μαγνητών ενωμένες μεταξύ τους και αναλόγως την διάμετρο του ρότορα τοποθετείς και τον ανάλογο αριθμό μαγνητών το ίδιο υσχύει και για τον στάτορα αλλά με διαφορετικό συντελεστή. Επίσης υπολογίζεις την γωνία τοποθέτησής τους σχετικά με την εφαπτομένη του κύκλου για να πετύχεις την μέγιστη απόδοση, και 3ον την διαφορική γωνία του άξονα μεταξύ των συστοιχιών για να ξεπεραστεί το σημείο 0 και να ανακυκλώνεται η κίνηση αυτή. Αυτό που πιστεύω οτι θα δουλέψει καλύτερα είναι οτι δέν θα χρησιμοποιήσω κυλινδρικούς μαγνήτες αλλά τοξοτούς(δυσεύρετοι και ειδική παραγγελία μεγέθους και πολικότητας). Αυτοί οι μαγνήτες έχουν μια ιδιομορφία: το μαγνητικό τους πεδίο στην κυρτή πλευρά τους είναι πιο ισχυρό απο την κοίλα πλευρα. Πάντώς Παναγιώτη πιστεύω οτι δεν ειχες σκευτεί όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους όταν ήσουν μικρός και έπαιζες με τους μαγνήτες. Εγώ το μαθημά μου το έκανα χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια για τίποτα. Αναλογιστείτε κάτι... ενέργεια υπάρχει στον μαγνήτη και παράγεται έργο υπο συνθήκες. πχ απώθηση-έλξη ομώνυμων-ετερώνυμων πόλων μεταξύ δύο μαγνητών. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την φυσική σχετικά με τον νόμο διατήρησης της ενέργειας , υπο συνθήκες μπορούμε να εκμεταλευτούμε την ήδη υπάρχουσα ενέργεια των μαγνητών και να την μετατρέψουμε σε κινητική. 
Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο με εκτίμηση!

----------


## H3

Παντως ρωτα καλου κακου αυτους που σου εδωσαν αυτες τις πληροφοριες κατα ΠΟΣΟ εχουν οι ιδιοι κατασκευασει κατι να δουλευει στην πραξη συμφωνα με την θεωρια τους (μιλαμε αποδεδειγμενα ,και οχι video απο το youtube ,η σαν αυτο απου λεει καποια διαφημιση στην τηλεωραση "ειχα ενα γνωστο ,που ειχε ανα φιλο ,και αυτος ηξερε εναν  κτλ ,κτλ ........και παει λεγοντας

----------


## panos_k

Βρέ αγόρι μου γιατί πρέπει να μου έδωσε κάποιος τις πληροφορίες ή να είδα στο youtube βιντεο για να σχεδιάσω κάτι τέτοιο. Ένας Αυστραλός είναι αυτή την στιγμή έτοιμος να το βγάλει στην αγορά χωρίς φυσικά να έχει δώσει πληροφορίες. Κάθεσε λοιπόν μόνος σου κάνεις την έρευνά σου παντού, βάζεις λίγο την φαντασία σου, και με μολύβι και χαρτί βγάζεις τα συμπεράσματά σου. Αρκεί να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται.
Να σου πω λόγου χάρη για το αυτοκίνητο που κινείται με νερό. Το πιό εύκολο πράγμα είναι να κάνεις παραγωγή υδρογόνου απο νερό με υλεκτρόλυση. Το δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι η διαχείρηση του παραγόμενου υδρογόνου. Αν επιχειρήσεις να το αποθηκεύσεις συμπιεσμένο σε φιάλη κάποια στιγμή θα έχεις διαρροές , με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό, διότι τα μόρια του υδρογόνου είναι μικρότερα απο τα μόρια οποιουδήποτε μετάλου εκτός ενός κράματος το οποίο είναι στρατιωτικό μυστικό. Και να ήξερα τι είναι δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να το φτιάξω. Άρα το μυστικό βρίσκεται στην παραγωγή του υδρογόνου "on demand" δηλ. παράγεις όσο χρειάζεσαι την δεδομένη στιγμή. 
Εν κατακλείδι... σκέψη και καλή παιδεία χρειάζεται. Φαντάσου το ως ένα πάζλ που θές να φτιάξεις το οποίο έχει κομμάτια απο 3-4 άλλα πάζλ. Πρέπει λοιπόν να επιλέξεις ΕΣΥ τα κομμάτια που χρειάζονται για την ολοκλήρωσή του μέσα απο πολλά άλλα!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

σε περιμενω μετα τα πειραματα σου για να μιλησουμε για τα αποτελεσματα, αν και αυτο δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο που λες με 3 δισκους... πολλοι αφου καναν τις δοκιμες τους με εναν δισκο ειδαν οτι σκαλονει στο σημειο αρχης-τελους... ετσι εχω δει με 3 και 5 δισκους... 
εχω δει μαλιστα και ποιο "εξυπνα" σχεδια τα οποια περιεχουν μεσα τους την εννοια αδρανια του ροτορα αλλα και παλι τζιφος... υπαρχνουν και αλλα οπου στο τελος αντι για μονιμος μαγνητης εχει μπει ενας ηλεκτρομαγνητης ο οποιος και καλα θα παιρνει την ενεργεια που χρειαζετε απο την φορα που δινουν ολοι η προηγουμενοι μαγνητες, επισης υπαρχνουν και σχεδια που μεσα στο παιχνιδι βαζαν και την βαρυτητα αλλα και παλι τπτ... οποτε οπως ξαναβλεπεις εχω ασχοληθει πολυ παραπανω απο οτι νομιζεις... για αυτο ειμαι και τοσο καθετος για ποιο λογο δεν γινεται... απο εκει και περα σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια αλλα προπαντως να εχεις το κουραγιο να φτασεις το σημειο να μαθεις για ποιον λογο δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει ποτε και οχι απλα να τα παρατησεις στο σημειο που ρυθμιζεις την γωνιες των μαγνητων οπως οι περισσοτεροι...

----------


## H3

> Βρέ αγόρι μου γιατί πρέπει να μου έδωσε κάποιος τις πληροφορίες ή να είδα στο youtube βιντεο για να σχεδιάσω κάτι τέτοιο. Ένας Αυστραλός είναι αυτή την στιγμή έτοιμος να το βγάλει στην αγορά χωρίς φυσικά να έχει δώσει πληροφορίες. Κάθεσε λοιπόν μόνος σου κάνεις την έρευνά σου παντού, βάζεις λίγο την φαντασία σου, και με μολύβι και χαρτί βγάζεις τα συμπεράσματά σου. Αρκεί να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται.
> Να σου πω λόγου χάρη για το αυτοκίνητο που κινείται με νερό. Το πιό εύκολο πράγμα είναι να κάνεις παραγωγή υδρογόνου απο νερό με υλεκτρόλυση. Το δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι η διαχείρηση του παραγόμενου υδρογόνου. Αν επιχειρήσεις να το αποθηκεύσεις συμπιεσμένο σε φιάλη κάποια στιγμή θα έχεις διαρροές , με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό, διότι τα μόρια του υδρογόνου είναι μικρότερα απο τα μόρια οποιουδήποτε μετάλου εκτός ενός κράματος το οποίο είναι στρατιωτικό μυστικό. Και να ήξερα τι είναι δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να το φτιάξω. Άρα το μυστικό βρίσκεται στην παραγωγή του υδρογόνου "on demand" δηλ. παράγεις όσο χρειάζεσαι την δεδομένη στιγμή. 
> Εν κατακλείδι... σκέψη και καλή παιδεία χρειάζεται. Φαντάσου το ως ένα πάζλ που θές να φτιάξεις το οποίο έχει κομμάτια απο 3-4 άλλα πάζλ. Πρέπει λοιπόν να επιλέξεις ΕΣΥ τα κομμάτια που χρειάζονται για την ολοκλήρωσή του μέσα απο πολλά άλλα!!!



 
Ημουνα σαφεις στην Ερωτηση μου ,την ξανακανω λοιπον ,ΠΟΙΟΣ το εχει φτιαξη στην ΠΡΑΞΗ ,χωρις φαντασια και ευσεβεις ποθους 
Ποιος ειναι αυτος ο Αυστραλος ? καποιο link να δουμε 

σχετικα με την αποθηκευση του υδρογονου και τα " στρατιωτικα μυστικα " 
δες εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_storage

Δες ακομα εδω ποσο ευκολα γινεται χωρις " στρατιωτικα μυστικα http://www.sandia.gov/hydrogen/resea...age/index.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_tank

----------


## PaulG

*Τα πολλα λογια, ειναι πνευματικη ενδεια (φτωχεια) .... 
Επι το εργον, και μετα τα ξαναλεμε !!!  
www.free-energy-info.co.uk/Chapt1.html*

----------


## spyropap

Γειά σου Παύλο. *Τύχη, Υγεία και Χαρά* θέλουμε.

Εγώ που έχω γεμίσει μια κούτα με πειραματικά μοτέρ και μαγνήτες 
σας λέω με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι ωραία απασχόληση τα παιχνίδια με μαγνήτες.

Γιατί εάν το καλό παιδί δεν παίξει με τα ηλεκτρονικά του και με άλλα gadgets 
τότε θα πρέπει να κάνει κάτι άλλο.

Τώρα μάλιστα που πωλούν τα παιχνιδάδικα κινέζικα συναρμολογούμενα 
με μαγνήτες τύπου geomagnets neodymium σε λογικές τιμές
μπορεί ο κάθε άνεργος να παίζει με τους μαγνήτες του.

Και πολύ καλά να κάνει..
Τι δηλαδή είναι καλύτεροι αυτοί που παίζουν μπαγλαμά?

Έμαθα κι εγώ να παίζω ένα τραγουδάκι  “ο μπουφετζής”
Στίχοι: Γιώργος Μπάτης

Θέλω να γίνω μπουφετζής
σε τούρκικους τεκέδες
Να ‘ρχονται οι χανούμισσες
να πίνουν αργιλέδες

Πήγα κι εγώ κάποια βραδιά
και μπήκα στα μεράκια
Γνώρισα τρεις χανούμισες
τρία σωστά κουκλάκια

Η μια κρατά τον αργιλέ,
κι η άλλη το τσιμπούκι
Κι η τρίτη η μικρότερη
τρελή στο μαστουρλούκι

Ανοίξτε τα παράθυρα
να φύγουν τα ντουμάνια
Για να φουμάρουμε κι εμείς
που είμαστε χαρμάνια

----------


## -nikos-

εχω φτιαξει ενα προτοτυπο για να δω τι γινεται,χρησημοποιησα μανητες πολλα υποσχομενους [μαγνητητη-ανθρακα]σχεδων σαν του νεοδυμιου,η δηναμη τους ειταν τετεια που αν χρεισιμοποιουνταν σε μοτερ συνεχους ρευματος θα ειχε τεραστια δυναμη ,το αποτελεσμα ειταν τζιφος,ο ροτορας επεπλεε σε μια μαγνητηκη θαλασσα με μια μικρη ταση να κινηθη προς την φορα του πεδιου,
αφου προσθεσα και τον δευτερο ροτορα σε μια ογγοδεστατη κατασκευη κρατουσε μερικες στροφες απο την αρχικη οθηση που του εδινα προς τη φορα του πεδιου ενω αντιθετα φρεναριζε,οταν προσθεσα και τον τριτο ροτορα απλα βελτιοθηκαν λιγο τα πραγματα χωρις να υπαρχει αεικινητος περιστροφη,μετα μου τελιωσαν οι μαγνητες και σταματισα [160τον αριθμο]πιστηκα τελικα οτι ακομα 
και να ηπειρχε καποιου ειδους κινηση δεν θα υπηρχε δυνατοτητα παραγωγης εργου αφου αυτη θα καταναλονονταν για την περιστροφη του
Αν το ξαναφτιαξω καποια στιγμη θα προσθεσω καποιο μηχανησμο με ενα μικρο μοτερακι που 
θα αντιστρεφει τις πολοικοτιτες του στατορα [σαν τα μοτερ συνεχους ρευματως]ετσι θα μπορεσω να χρεισιμοποιησω στο επακρο τις δυναμεις των σταθερων μαγνητων βγαζωντας ετσι 
περισωτερη ενεργεια απο αυτη που θα καταναλονω

----------


## spyropap

Νίκο με συγκινεί η προσπάθεια σου. Είναι ευγενές άθλημα το παιχνίδι με τα μαγνητικά πεδία.
Θα ήθελα να έδειχνες κάτι για να έχουμε εικόνα και να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα.
Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που προσπαθούν με μαγνήτες  και ενδιαφέρονται.

Είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να τιθασεύσεις τον μαγνητισμό έτσι ώστε 
να πάρεις ωφέλιμο έργο. Είναι όμως κάτι εφικτό.

Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση είναι οι προσπάθειες κάποιων να μετατρέψουν εναλλάκτες αυτοκινήτου 
σε δυναμό με την χρήση μαγνητών. Έτσι υπάρχει όφελος.
Κι εγώ κάνω αυτό, και θα βρεις κάπου σε θέμα με ανεμογεννήτριες φωτο με προσπάθειες μου.

Σκέφτεσαι να φτιάξεις ανεμογεννήτρια με τους μαγνήτες σου? Είναι καλή ιδέα.

Σε ένα μήνα υπολογίζω να έχω τελειώσει με την διασκευή εναλλάκτη και να παρουσιάσω 
μερικές φωτό.

*Τύχη, Υγεία, Χαρά* ξανά και ξανά…

----------


## -nikos-

οχι δεν σκεφτομε κατι τετιο και οπως πολυ σωστα λες για τις αναγγες που εχουμε τα ''παιχνιδια με τους μαγνητες'' τα εχω αφησει πολυ πισω μου,εγω χρειαζωμαι καθαρη και χορταστηκη ενεργεια και οχι να καθομαι και να κυταζω μια κατασκευη να γυριζη απο μονη της χωρις να μπορει να μου προσφερει ουτε το αναμα μιας λαμπας πυρακτωσεως,αλλα αν εχεις ασχωληθη αρκετα με 
δυναμο αυτοκινιτου πεσμου αν μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε τις εξωδους δυο δυναμο +με+ και -με- οστε να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη αποδοση αμπερ στην εξωδο.αυτη ειναι μια κατασκευη που θελω να συνδεσω στην ανεμογενητρια μου

----------


## spyropap

Το να θέλεις να συνδέσεις δύο δυναμό/ανεμογεννήτριες γίνεται λογικά 
μετά την ανόρθωση του καθενός.
Προσθέτεις τις τάσεις παράλληλα ή σε σειρά όπως DC.

Υπάρχουν ρυθμιστές φόρτισης που λειτουργούν με περισσότερες από μία εισόδους 
και εκεί μπορείς να συνδέσεις περισσότερες ανεμογεννήτριες.

Με επιφύλαξη μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλά, ίσως να ενδιαφέρεσαι για αυτό το κύκλωμα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17551

----------


## -nikos-

ναι σε ευχαριστω 
λογικα οι διωδοι στην ανορθωση θα εμποδισουν την επιστροφη δυναμικου στο κυκλομα η στο πηνιο του ενως δυναμο
απο ενδεχωμενη διαφωρα τασης μεταξυ τους,
αυτο που σκευτομαι ειναι η περιστροφη 3 ισως και 4 δυναμο απο μια τροχαλια και η αποδοση τους να χρεισημοποιηθη 
στο ιδιο κυκλομα φορτησης στιχειων μολυβδου[μπαταριων-συστιχια]

----------


## Sotos112233

Είμαι νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω την άποψή σας για το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι που φένεται στο βίντεο. Δεν θέλω να διαψεύσω τα λεγόμενα κανενός, μιας και απλούστατα ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ! Δεν διαθέτω ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε την εμπειρία (πτυχιούχων και μη που έχουν επίγνωση πάνω στο θέμα). Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο βιντεάκι.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0mcGDAs3f8

----------


## Ultrasound

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Καταρχήν, αυτό το παιχνιδάκι δεν έχει σχέση με μαγνήτες! Καλύτερα να άνοιγες κάποιο άλλο θέμα

Επίσης δεν είναι αεικίνητο. Είναι μια απλή θερμική μηχανή. Με λίγα λόγια, μετατρέπει τη διαφορα θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ κεφαλιού και κάτω δεξαμενής σε μηχανικό έργο.




```
Θερμική ενέργεια -> Μηχανική ενέργεια
```


Περισσότερα σε αυτό το λήμμα.

----------


## alexandrosgr

.......και όμως είναι δυνατόν! όμως τι να το κάνεις? πάλευα 4 χρόνια να το καταφέρω ..και όταν έφτασα χαρούμενος στους αρμόδιους , έπεσα από τα σύννεφα!
και είχαν δίκιο. φανταστήτε τι θα επακολουθούσε με την παραγωγή τέτοιων μηχανών!!!!  οι μισοί Ελληνες (αλλα και ο μισός πλανήτης) που απασχολούνται στο παγκοσμίως ενεργειακό κατεστημένο!!!
....θα έχαναν τη δουλειά τους άμεσα !! Θα έπεφτε πείνα! Ποιός θα ασχολούνταν με μηχανες εωτερικής καύσης, πετρέλαιο και κολοκύθια? ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ 18.000 ΕΥΡΩ ΧΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΜΕΓΑΒΑΤ (ΟΓΚΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΒΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΟΥ) που θα δουλεύει ασταμάτητα για τα επόμενα 99 χρόνια???? ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα 50 χρόνια !!!!! , αν θες τσάμπα ενέργεια,  βολεύεσαι με ένα πχ. φωτοβολταικό πάρκο,,,,,1.200.000 ευρώ ανα μεγαβατ, και είσαι κύριος!! γιατί είναι ακριβό το σπόρ αυτό, και δεν μπορεί να το κάνει ο καθένας! (γιαυτο δεν τους ενοχλει) ας έχει μια χαρά απόδοση!!! (όταν πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ εννοείται). ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.......ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΙΘΙΚΟ!! εδώ φάγανε τον ΤΕΣΛΑ εμας θα αφήσουνε που δεν μας ξέρει ούτε η Μάνα μας? και που δεν έχουμε ούτε στο εκατομμυριοστό τις γνώσεις Του?
Και η συνέχεια φυσικά είναι (μετά απο 50 χρόνια) τότε που δεν θα υπαρχει πλέον το πετρελαιο, ολους τους  "μαγνήτες" του πλανήτη, θα τους έχουν τα ίδια αφεντικά!!
(ούτε μαγνητάκι για να μαζεύουμε τις καρφίτσες δεν θα έχουμε) ....και μετά θα ψάχνουμε μηχανές που θα δουλεύουν με αέρα κοπανιστό!!  και φτού και απο την αρχή!! 
....ετσι λοιπόν σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω ένα τυροπιτάδικο. έχω μια καλή συνταγή !

----------

Dragonborn (29-03-14)

----------


## kioan

Καλώ ήρθες στο forum!  :Smile: 





> ετσι λοιπόν σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω ένα τυροπιτάδικο. έχω μια καλή συνταγή !



Αν μη τι άλλο το τελευταίο που θα κόψει ο άνθρωπος είναι το φαγητό, άρα μικρό το επενδυτικό ρίσκο.

Και αυτό σε συνδυασμό με ηλεκτρικούς φούρνους σου εξασφαλίζουν μηδενικά λειτουργικά κόστη και σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τα ανταγωνιστικά τυροπιτάδικα:




> ΜΕ 18.000 ΕΥΡΩ ΧΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΜΕΓΑΒΑΤ (ΟΓΚΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΒΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΟΥ) που θα δουλεύει ασταμάτητα για τα επόμενα 99 χρόνια




Αλήθεια γιατί δεν ξεκινάς από την γεννήτρια προτού ανοίξεις το τυροπιτάδικο;  :Huh:

----------


## innovation

Σωστός ο kioan, γιατί δεν φτιαχνεις μια μικρότερη γεννήτρια πχ 10 - 20KW να τροφοδοτήσεις το τυροπιταδικο σου και να έχεις μικρότερο κόστος , θα είσαι πιο ανταγω...νηστικός...
Μονο οταν ειναι να συνδέσεις την "γεννήτρια" με το φούρνο και ανοίξεις το φούρνο να το γράφεις σε κάμερα να το δούμε για να χτυπανε το κεφάλι τους οι "μεγάλοι"....

----------


## SV1JRT

.

*   ΩΧΧΧ....   ΑΡΧΙΣΑΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ !!!!*


 :Brick wall:   :Boo hoo!: 


.

----------


## leosedf

Εσύ ο Τέσλα και οι Ρώσοι σας έφαγε το σύστημα άδικη κοινωνία.

Φίλε μου ούτε για μπουγατσατζίδικο δεν κάνεις, πάρε ένα γκασμά και πάνε βάρα πέτρες. :Lol:

----------


## alexandrosgr

Τυροπιταδικο ειπαμε ρε καρντασι, ολα μπουγατσες τα βλεπεις? Αν όμως δε σε αρέσει η τυρόπιτα...και προτιμάς μπουγατσα με τυρι μόλις κατέβεις προς τα κάτω ελα να σε κεράσω, έχουμε και μπουγατσες με καλαμάκι ....ή με μπιφτέκι οτι σε κανει κέφι! αντε να δεις και την μπουγατσα με τους μαγνήτες , θα παθεις πλάκα σε λέω.

----------


## leosedf

Ε γιατί δε βάζεις σχέδια εδώ να δούμε, όλο και κάποιος θα έχει τα χρήματα για να το φτιάξει και να μας πει. Φοβάσαι μην έρθουν οι πολυεθνικές και σε ξεκάνουν?

----------


## geolyk

Ουφ τα διάβασα όλα .χε χε τελικά έκανε κάνεις κάτι?   Απου το 2014 είναι το Last post

----------


## leosedf

Εγκαταλείψαμε την ιδέα και πήγαμε σε κινητήρες εσωτερικής πορδής (ζωγράφος)

----------

